# Kindle- Books I'm can lending through Lendle.com



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Hi Bookworms! Not sure if you guys are familiar with Lendle.com, a free website that allows e-readers to lend and borrow books for 14 days. If anyone has a lendle account, I have The Hunger Games, Mockingjay (The final book in Hunger Games series), and Water for Elephants to lend to anyone who wants to read it.

Since books can only be lent once, just thought I'd pass it along to fellow SM Bookworms first 

Nina


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

coco&nina said:


> Hi Bookworms! Not sure if you guys are familiar with Lendle.com, a free website that allows e-readers to lend and borrow books for 14 days. If anyone has a lendle account, I have The Hunger Games, Mockingjay (The final book in Hunger Games series), and Water for Elephants to lend to anyone who wants to read it.
> 
> Since books can only be lent once, just thought I'd pass it along to fellow SM Bookworms first
> 
> Nina


Hi Nina - I just recently finished my last book and have been doing crossword puzzles while my DH borrowed my Kindle to read Unbroken. He finished and I got it back last night. I wanted to try to read the first book in the Hunger Games so I would love to "borrow" it. What do I need to do? I never heard of Lendle. Is it still up for grabs?


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm, never heard of lendle before. Cool concept, if only I wasn't already so full up with books I'm reading now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just joined Lendle last night. I had to start a gmail account to mask my name identity. Had been meaning to do that for a while. Anyway,I entered the two books I have on my Kindle (just got it) and it said both of them couldn't be lent.So I don't think I can borrow anything since I think you have to lend something.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Interesting. I haven't heard of Lendle on the Kindle board yet. I'll have to check into it.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Nina - I just recently finished my last book and have been doing crossword puzzles while my DH borrowed my Kindle to read Unbroken. He finished and I got it back last night. I wanted to try to read the first book in the Hunger Games so I would love to "borrow" it. What do I need to do? I never heard of Lendle. Is it still up for grabs?


Hi Susan, I still have The Hunger Games. I found another way to lend books where you don't have to have a lendle account. Just give or PM me your email address and I'll send it to you through amazon. You'll receive a link to download it. It's pretty easy!

How's Unbroken? Is it any good? I'm starting on Matterhorn, which was lent to me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

coco&nina said:


> Hi Susan, I still have The Hunger Games. I found another way to lend books where you don't have to have a lendle account. Just give or PM me your email address and I'll send it to you through amazon. You'll receive a link to download it. It's pretty easy!
> 
> How's Unbroken? Is it any good? I'm starting on Matterhorn, which was lent to me.


Nina - thanks so much. I don't think I'd really suggest Unbroken. It was so grueling and the detailed torture accounts (much of the book) so horrendous that I had a really hard time dealing with it. I had nightmares, in fact. I swear,I was happy that I contributed to the Japan tsunami efforts BEFORE I read the book because I really was so outraged by the disregard to the humane treatment of POWs by the Japanese. Of course that was back in WW2 and I don't hold all the people of that country accountable but that was my visceral feeling after the read.:w00t: I downloaded The Help last night but haven't started it. Heard it was good but my interest has been piqued in The Hunger Games. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Just joined Lendle last night. I had to start a gmail account to mask my name identity. Had been meaning to do that for a while. Anyway,I entered the two books I have on my Kindle (just got it) and it said both of them couldn't be lent.So I don't think I can borrow anything since I think you have to lend something.


Yeah, a downside is that lendable books are rather limited, because a lot of publishers don't allow books to be lendable. Also, you have to lend to borrow then you'll earn "borrowing points". I guess it's fair that way. 

I checked out Amazon and there's an option to lend to friends through Amazon. I haven't tried it directly through them, but we can try if you want. They require the recipient's email address.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I downloaded The Help last night but haven't started it. Heard it was good but my interest has been piqued in The Hunger Games. I'll send you a PM.


I'm actually in the middle of reading The Help. I was going to put it on Lendle after I finish. Let me know if you need any help w/ The Hunger Games link


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

coco&nina said:


> Yeah, a downside is that lendable books are rather limited, because a lot of publishers don't allow books to be lendable. Also, you have to lend to borrow then you'll earn "borrowing points". I guess it's fair that way.
> 
> I checked out Amazon and there's an option to lend to friends through Amazon. I haven't tried it directly through them, but we can try if you want. They require the recipient's email address.


:chili::chili::chili: It worked. I got an e-mail from Amazon that it came and I just downloaded it to my computer. It's for a 14 day period. Thanks so much. Does anyone want to borrow The Paris Wife from me this way? If so I'll need your e-mail address and then figure out how to do it. :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad it worked!!! I've been wanting to read The Paris Wife, but I just borrowed Matterhorn last night. 14 days to read it and I heard it's pretty lengthy. If you could save it for me great, but if not I'm sure others will love to read it


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lincoln Lawyer*

Hi all! 

I just got my kindle for mothers day and I am reading the Lincoln Lawyer. I love the concept of being able to trade books through kindle.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nina - Really liking The Hunger Games. So different but really a page turner. Trying to imagine the movie and who would be in it. I should have it finished within the two week window too. :chili::chili:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am considering getting a Kindle, but not sure which one. I understand the one that is in color is better. Please give me your thoughts! Thanks!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Nina - Really liking The Hunger Games. So different but really a page turner. Trying to imagine the movie and who would be in it. I should have it finished within the two week window too. :chili::chili:


Glad you liking it! It can get intense. I couldn't put it down


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> I am considering getting a Kindle, but not sure which one. I understand the one that is in color is better. Please give me your thoughts! Thanks!!


Donna - the Kindle doesn't come in color, the Nook does. Take a look at this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/109237-nook-vs-kindle.html 
from when I was trying to decide. I do know that Kindle is planning on making it possible to get books from the library like the Nook does so I think that's a recent development. I love my Kindle and don't know how I did without it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nina - I made it. :chili::smheat: I finished The Hunger Games within the two weeks. :thumbsup: I couldn't stop reading it. Very intense but so different than anything else I've read, that I couldn't stop. Thanks so much for lending it to me. I wish I could lend some of the ones I have.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Susan -- Oops, thank you for straightening me out!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> I am considering getting a Kindle, but not sure which one. I understand the one that is in color is better. Please give me your thoughts! Thanks!!


Hi Donna, sorry for the late response. I haven't played much with the Nook, but I chose the Kindle for several reasons. Firstly, the Kindle is easy on the eyes. I also have an Ipad and it tires my eyes after long periods of reading from it. With the Kindle, I can read hours on end. The ink technology is great as if you're reading a newspaper or paper book. I can also read it in the sun with no problem! I love that it's light-weight and I can just throw it in my bag. Also, Amazon's customer service has been awesome and reliable! They haven't let me down yet. 

You could go to a best buy and play with them before you make a decision. You can't go wrong with either one. I'd say if you're mainly using it to read novels get a kindle. Get a Nook if you're going to read lots of magazines and books with graphs and illustration. There are pros/cons to both. I figured since I already have an Ipad which can be used as a color reading device, I'd get the kindle instead and I'm so glad I did!

Susan- glad you enjoyed the book!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Just an FYI - Nook makes two versions, one in color and the other in non-color with the same e-ink appearance as the Kindle. Nook just dropped their price again on the non-color version to $139. Grrrrr... I purchased mine just a year ago and paid $259 with a $50 gift card back. The only difference between mine and the $139 version is that mine has 3G capability (which I never use).


----------

